# Blue Sky Cycles in Longmont closes . . .



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

http://www.blueskycyclesonline.com/


----------



## MikeBiker (Mar 9, 2003)

That makes them the second Longmont bike shop to close recently.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

Pablo said:


> http://www.blueskycyclesonline.com/


I knew some people who worked there and I bought a few cruisers from them and various parts. It was a nice shop, but too far away from me to frequent all that often. I knew they were having financial problems so it isn't a big surprise it closed.


----------



## paul2432 (Jul 11, 2006)

MikeBiker said:


> That makes them the second Longmont bike shop to close recently.


Are there any left? I need a new place to go. Is that bike shop in Niwot still around (can't remember the name of it)?

Paul


----------



## moonmoth (Nov 8, 2008)

paul2432 said:


> Are there any left? I need a new place to go. Is that bike shop in Niwot still around (can't remember the name of it)?


Adrenaline is in Niwot. They carry a few bikes, in addition to the usual Tri-stuff.

Look for a new bike shop to open in Niwot around April. Hopefully they'll be able to fill the gap left behind by High Gear and Blue Sky closing.


----------

